# Anyone know how to get Tree's Bounty Arch?



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 29, 2020)

I know it's a fall recipe, but does anyone know if you can get it from balloons? I think I've collected most of them, but wasn't sure if I should expect the arch to drop from balloons too, or if it's an Isabelle DIY or what. 
Trying to figure out if I should give up grinding balloons or not.


----------



## Raz (Apr 29, 2020)

It's been a while since I got a recipe I didn't have. It's all duplicates now. The last one I've got was the Tree's Bounty Little Tree (or something like that). The fall recipes are hard to come by, and the materials to craft them are also hard to find (acorns and pine cones).

I didn't even know about the arch. I thought I already had everything for that set as I'm only getting duplicates.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 29, 2020)

Raz said:


> It's been a while since I got a recipe I didn't have. It's all duplicates now. The last one I've got was the Tree's Bounty Little Tree (or something like that). The fall recipes are hard to come by, and the materials to craft them are also hard to find (acorns and pine cones).
> 
> I didn't even know about the arch. I thought I already had everything for that set as I'm only getting duplicates.


They are hard to come by, but I've been grinding for some of them, and aside from the arch, I'm missing the big tree from that set, and like... maybe a pile of leaves or something lmao.

But okay! Good to know. That makes me think it might not be something you get from a balloon.
Though, now I'm really curious how people are getting it


----------



## Raz (Apr 29, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> They are hard to come by, but I've been grinding for some of them, and aside from the arch, I'm missing the big tree from that set, and like... maybe a pile of leaves or something lmao.
> 
> But okay! Good to know. That makes me think it might not be something you get from a balloon.
> Though, now I'm really curious how people are getting it


I'm also missing that big tree. As for the piles of leaves, I think there's two of them.


----------



## Bumblebee560 (Sep 3, 2020)

The arch and the big tree both also take maple leaves, I believe, so I would guess the recipes come out when the leaves do.


----------



## Coco63 (Sep 3, 2020)

Huh, I would think it would be from balloons... but the user above me has a good point.. the recipe uses maple leaves, so it might not be available to get until maple leaves come around.

I read somewhere that maple leaves only show up for 10 days during the last month of fall. I’m very disappointed to learn that. Just seems like such a short time frame to be able to enjoy the maple leaf season...


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 3, 2020)

Raz said:


> I'm also missing that big tree. As for the piles of leaves, I think there's two of them.



I think there are three leaf piles. Yellow, Red, and the one on fire


----------



## tajikey (Sep 3, 2020)

From Nookipedia (old thread, I know):
The Tree's Bounty Arch can be obtained from crafting, which requires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 4× Pine Cone, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5× Acorn, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5× Maple Leaf, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 15× Tree Branch. The recipe for this item can be obtained through Balloons (only available during Maple Leaf Season). The item's nut color can be customized by using 7 Customization Kits. As an outdoor item, it will provide an additional 0.5 development points towards the island rating.


----------



## Raz (Sep 5, 2020)

tajikey said:


> From Nookipedia (old thread, I know):
> The Tree's Bounty Arch can be obtained from crafting, which requires
> 
> 
> ...


I never managed to get that recipe. I got all the other items, but not this one.


----------

